# Kinzers, PA Fall Harvest Videos



## Philjoe5 (Oct 11, 2009)

I just got my stuff packed away after attending the Kinzers, PA Rough & Tumble Engineers Museum Fall Harvest Show. I volunteer at the museum and had boiler duty as well as showing some of my engines. So I didnt get a lot of pictures but I did take four videos to share with you. The first one shows Norm Jones very nice Rider Erricson Hot Air Engine:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpSS1JYtGJk[/ame]

The next video shows Earl Abbotts fine PM Research Steam Drilling Engine (Model 1B1). Earl was interested in joining this board and so was provided with information courtesy of Tin Falcon who also attended the show.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXA9P-evh28[/ame]

Tin was set up next to me which proved sort of unfortunate for Tin :'(. But he had his Team Build #1 in action. This is a really fine looking engine and is a credit to the talents and motivation of all those who participated in its completion.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cseBBkGtrQ0[/ame]

I completed my latest build a week ago. This is a vertical engine that I designed to run on steam. I chose my materials accordingly and painted all the iron surfaces to protect them. Im fortunate to live near the Rough & Tumble Museum in Kinzers, PA. I volunteer there so I have many experts to answer my numerous questions and they gave me some great advice about how to design an engine for live steam. The Museum has a boiler that supplies steam to the model engine building so I plumbed my engine directly into their steam line. Heres a video taken on day 1. Note the steam exhausting all over the table and neighboring setup (Thats Tin Falcons wooden display case in the background). Sorry Tin :-[. You can hear one of the many steam whistles at the Museum at the end of this video.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diTgPUFokvg[/ame]

On day 2 I connected some hoses up to the cylinder drain and exhaust pipes that kept the excess water (mostly) in the pan. For those of you who have built steam engines but have only run them on air, there is a difference. My friend at the show, a steam engine expert, likes to say, the difference between running an engine on compressed air and running it on steam is like the difference between kissing your mom and kissing your girlfriend. Its true. Give it a try youll be pleased with the result.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## bearcar1 (Oct 11, 2009)

"........... My friend at the show, a steam engine expert, likes to say, the difference between running an engine on compressed air and running it on steam is like the difference between kissing your mom and kissing your girlfriend. Its true. Give it a try youll be pleased with the result."


Yeah but Phil, do you think either one of them would let me??? :big: Rof} :big: Rof} :fan:

BC1
Jim
 :hDe:


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes Phil another great show. R & T is a great venue lots of full sized engines running and although the model building is small compared to cabin fever there was a nice group of exhibitors. 
I think the engine that I get the most reactions from is by Altoids tin reaction turbine. Last fall there was a little girl about 8 or so that was ready to haul dad home to make one. 
This year there was a gal on Saturday that was totally amazed by the little simple engine. Had the tin on the table then blew into the air line to make it turn . the look on her face was of total amazement and priceless. Like she had seen fire for the first time or something.  
Tin


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Oct 11, 2009)

All right. That's the 2nd time I missed out cause wife was going on or coming from a trip. Next time...(well I hope there isn't...she has priority. ;D)

Thanks for showing the videos. I've seen and asked about the kind of engine in the first video. I do like it. It's already in my project list.




			
				Philjoe5  said:
			
		

> is like the difference between kissing your mom and kissing your girlfriend. Its true. Give it a try youll be pleased with the result.



But to make such comparison...wouldn't that mean...
Just had to include the last sentence too. Wondering what 'it' is. Rof}

Thanks again. Great to see shows. Helps to get more people to attend.


----------

